

As soon as you see the new model, your old iPhone will look inexplicably clunky. - sanj
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/04/what-should-we.html

======
mynameishere
This is what my phone looks like:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ATTtelephone-large.jpg>

Is it clunky? Better question: Why in the name of high-holy Jesus Christ would
I care what my phone looks like?

~~~
mixmax
because design matters.

~~~
yters
In what way? Because people buy pretty things? That is probably what the
parent thinks, so he doesn't see how you answered his question.

However, I suspect you mean something much more insightful. I know from your
blog that you consider design to be more than an issue of functionality or
marketing, could you expand on what you mean?

------
sanj
This is less about the rumor-mongering about the upcoming iPhone and more a
comment on design.

The title is amazingly true. Apple's designers seem to be that good.

